# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Cubelets  Kits, Modular Robotics, Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Modular Robotics

Cubelets KT06 Kit - modrobotics.com/cubelets-six

Cubelets Twenty Kit - modrobotics.com/cubelets-twenty

Line Following Robots from Cubelets

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets! Thousands & Thousands of Tiny Robots 

 Uploaded on Dec 24, 2011




> By combining Sense, Think and Act Cubelets, kids and adults can create simple reconfigurable robots that exhibit surprisingly complex behavior.
> 
> Cubelets are magnetic blocks that can be snapped together to make an endless variety of robots with no programming and no wires. You can build robots that drive around on a tabletop, respond to light, sound, and temperature, and have surprisingly lifelike behavior. But instead of programming that behavior, you snap the cubelets together and watch the behavior emerge like with a flock of birds or a swarm of bees.

----------


## Airicist

Line following robot from Cubelets
April 10, 2013




> This little robot follows a black line drawn on a white background. How did we do it? The two (black) Distance Sense Cubelets change the speed of their associated (clear) Drive Cubelets, causing the robot to turn when one of the Sense Cubelets begins to cross the line. The (green) Blocker Cubelet in the middle keeps the signals from the Sense Cubelets separate, and the Knob Cubelet on top allows for tuning the robot's sensitivity. The two Bar Graph Cubelets on each side aren't strictly necessary but they make it look more like a robot, and they do show what's going on.

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets - Brick Adapter

Published on Nov 25, 2013




> New from Modular Robotics, Cubelets Brick Adapters! Now Cubelets can integrated with your favorite brick construction sets so you can create fun robotic constructions.

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets Education Seven Robots

Published on Dec 12, 2013




> Using just the Distance, Drive and Battery Cubelets you can create seven different robot behaviors. Learn more about the great lessons from Cubelets Education at http://www.modrobotics.com/education

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets Bluetooth 2.0

Published on Dec 31, 2013




> Play with your Cubelets robot building system in an entirely new way! Using your PC you can reprogram Cubelets with new behaviors. Analyze, control, and play with Cubelets using our suite of free apps available for iOS and Android devices!
> 
> Get your Bluetooth Cubelet at https://www.modrobotics.com/cubelet-bluetooth-2

----------


## Airicist

PB&J Versus Robot Building: the Showdown 

 Published on May 19, 2014




> What's faster? Making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich or building a robot? With Cubelets, building robots is ridiculously easy. Let's see what's faster!

----------


## Airicist

Can I handle robot building with my students? 

 Published on Jun 30, 2014




> A lot of people tell us that they don't think they can handle robot building. A lot of robot building can be complicated, but not with Cubelets. Cubelets require no fabricating, wiring or programming, which means just about anyone can do it. Trust us, robots aren't scary.

----------


## Airicist

Cubelet Experimentation a Makerlab Exclusive
from Hillel Academy Of Tampa 
October 10, 2014




> By snapping together magnetic Sense and Act Cubelets in different configurations students make working robots
> while exploring the input?output relationships robots use to react to their environments.

----------


## Airicist

Threshold Cubelet

Published on May 27, 2015




> Meet the Threshold Cubelet from Modular Robotics! This THINK Cubelet is part of the award-winning Cubelets robot construction system that allows users as young as for to turn blocks into robots

----------


## Airicist

Mod Bot Edu: Cubelets Teacher Training

Published on Jul 14, 2015




> Welcome to Mod Bot Edu's Teacher Training for Cubelets. In this training, you will get an introduction to robotics, learn how you can use robots in your classroom and get an introduction to our free lesson plans.
> 
> Cubelets is a great teaching tool for students of all ages. They offer opportunities to expose students to integrated STEM, computational thinking, engineering and design principles and more.
> 
> The best part of using Cubelets for education is the free curricula. Yep free… gratis… included… We have a spectrum of fully developed lesson plans and activities for teachers of all types. Developed in conjunction with educators in the field these classes have been tested and optimized to impart critical STEM lessons.

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets OS 4 Upgrade Tutorial

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> Cubelets OS 4 is a new operating system for Cubelets Robot Blocks. This video is a step by step tutorial for updating Cubelets to the Cubelets OS 4 operating system. For more information please visit http://www.modrobotics.com/os4
> 
> Cubelets robot blocks are a fast and easy way to inspire kids to become better thinkers.

----------


## Airicist

About Cubelets OS 4

Published on Nov 16, 2015




> Cubelets OS 4 is a new operating system for Cubelets Robot Blocks. OS 4 enables Cubelets to do everything they used to do, only better!

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets Robot MCPaulBrakey

Published on Dec 11, 2015




> Build a wall stopping robot with Cubelets Robot Blocks! Cubelets are a fast and easy way to inspire kids to become better thinkers.

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets Robot blocks, getting started guide

Published on Apr 12, 2016




> Learn the basics of Cubelets Robot Blocks in about 5 minutes! Cubelets are a fast and easy way to inspire kids to become better thinkers. This video is a fast and easy way to learn more about Cubelets!

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets flash overview (BETA)

Published on Jun 15, 2016




> Just a quick overview of the Cubelets Flash Beta and how to reprogram a Cubelet with .c code.

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets robot blocks quick-fire!

Published on Nov 22, 2016




> Cubelets robot blocks are a fast and easy way to inspire kids to become better thinkers. They also make a fantastic holiday gift!

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets Discovery Set

Published on Oct 17, 2018




> Meet the Cubelets Discovery Set. The perfect way to start exploring the world of Cubelets robot blocks.
> 
> Learn more at modrobotics.com/cubelets/cubelets-discovery

----------


## Airicist

Cubelets robotic discovery set review, build robots from blocks

Published on Feb 14, 2019




> Cubelets Robot Blocks Review.  Today we review the vey cool Cubelets Robot blocks from Modular Robotics.

----------

